# 2nd cheese smoke attempt



## scarps23 (Mar 21, 2017)

Temp got up to 85 and I had to open the door to keep the temp down. No flare ups. Just got hot. 

Any suggestions on open vents for temp for cold smoking? I put ice in water pan. Smoked for 2 1/2 hours. Doesn't smell too bad. Resting on a rack. Planning on resting in fridge overnight and then vacuum sealing. 

Would like some advice on what I should do after vacuum sealing. Leave in fridge or freeze for how long? Planning on eating in a month. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 21, 2017)

Cheese looks good.

I dont freeze after vac sealing.   It changes the texture on some cheese making it crumble apart.


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 21, 2017)

Don't freeze! Just keep it in the fridge. I keep mine in a wine cooler at 49 F. It will keep and age without mold for months if vac sealed, the longer the better. I just cut some Swiss from a year ago and it was great.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 21, 2017)

You will find the answers to you questions below. Feel free to glean or ignore what you will, as what you learn now will last you for years.

T

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/123130/mr-ts-smoked-cheese-from-go-to-show-w-q-view

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...r-smoke-when-smoking-cheese-or-other-products

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/139474/understanding-smoke-management-updated-12-08-14

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/240463/what-is-going-on-with-smoking-cheese

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/123840/my-cold-smoking-options-w-q-view

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...-have-a-new-smoker-how-to-optimize-your-smoke


----------



## scarps23 (Mar 21, 2017)

Thanks for the tips.

Mr T.....skimmed through some of your links from other posts before. Main thing I got from those before was possibly doing mailbox mod for cold smoking. 

This is all very new. The cheese didn't smell terrible like some threads I've read. Will still give it time.

Hopefully the cheese I got will work well smoked. I was afraid of ruining good cheese. 4, 5, and 10 year old cheeses. I watched the temp like a hawk tonight to make sure nothing got too hot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hillbilly ridge (Mar 21, 2017)

Can't figure out how to make a new post on this forum. What I want to convey is that the amznps raised the mb electric 30 inch box about 25 degrees today whilst I was smoking a full load of cheese. That means if you're concerned about listeria, want to keep cheese below 40 degrees, you'd have to have an outside temp around ten. No problem where I live...


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 22, 2017)

That's some good looking cheese!

The color looks fantastic!

Al


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 22, 2017)

Hillbilly Ridge said:


> Can't figure out how to make a new post on this forum. What I want to convey is that the amznps raised the mb electric 30 inch box about 25 degrees today whilst I was smoking a full load of cheese. That means if you're concerned about listeria, want to keep cheese below 40 degrees, you'd have to have an outside temp around ten. No problem where I live...


Safety should always be a concern. If you are from an area where raw milk, unpasteurized, soft cheese is available, you should use caution. Before tossing a wide blanket over smoking cheese, I suggest you do a little homework on the subject.

T


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 22, 2017)

scarps23 said:


> Thanks for the tips.
> 
> Mr T.....skimmed through some of your links from other posts before. Main thing I got from those before was possibly doing mailbox mod for cold smoking.
> 
> ...


Good luck.

T


----------



## scarps23 (Mar 22, 2017)

Smells good. I'm not sure it needs to sit. It smells fine to me. I want to save for a couple of events anyway. 

I let sit in fridge uncovered overnight and vacuum sealed tonight. Couple cracks in two pieces of cheese. Not split, but curious if that meant I smoked too long or if it meant nothing.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 23, 2017)

I wouldn't worry about the little cracks. Sometimes a piece will dry out a little while smoking. Looks good!
It looks like someone took a bite out of one piece. Hmm?


----------



## lemans (Mar 23, 2017)

Good job.. i usually let the cheese sit in the fridge for at least a month.. but soft cheese like mozzarella only needs of few days


----------



## scarps23 (Mar 23, 2017)

SmokeyMose said:


> I wouldn't worry about the little cracks. Sometimes a piece will dry out a little while smoking. Looks good!
> It looks like someone took a bite out of one piece. Hmm?



....had to try a little. Didn't know if it dried out sitting in the fridge. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scarps23 (Mar 31, 2017)

Quick and cheap modification for mes to keep temps low while cold smoking using amnps with mailbox mod. Producing a lot of smoke and been running for an hour. Doing a dry run to see how it works.

Did the modification mainly due to Mr T links I read. Mainly the pictures of water filled ziploc bags showing smoke done in smoker and smoke from outside allowing to cool. Might not be long enough to cool but will help. Mailbox will also keep things dry if I use water pan for other hot smokes. 

I've read a lot on here of amnps working in and out of mes. Just trying something new. Going to be building a bigger smokehouse st my fathers for cold smoking. This should help gain some knowledge before doing so. 

Cold smoking bacon Sunday. Probably picking up some cheese in Wisconsin tomorrow to smoke in the future. 

Thanks for all the help from people. Mr T and bearcarver have helped a lot among others. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scarps23 (Apr 1, 2017)

Amnps went out. I only drilled two holes and only turned smoker on for a few minutes to create a draft. 

Drilled 3 more holes and going to keep smoker on longer and then turn off. See if it runs out. I haven't done any preparation with my pellets. That might be the next step. 













Anything wrong feel free to comment or pm me. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

